# help how do i charge for heat pressing



## sweetalazaye (Jun 5, 2008)

hi i'm new here and need help. I just got a heat press and was asked by a local place to do 30 shirts white and colored with there logo on the front. i figured it would cost me about 5.00 bucks to make. they said they usually get there shirts around 10-12$ and i was going to charge them the same. would it be a big mistake to charge them 8.50 this is my first job but i do want profit but i also want a chance to do shirts.
help


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

$8.50 is an ok profit on an item that costs you $5. I like to get twice my cost, so I would normally charge $10. But if I knew they were already paying $10, then I surely would come down to get more business. $8.50-$9. So you are in range.


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

lyza, the way i see it is...this is your first job and you want to be able to get repeat business so you have to offer your clients the same or better quality that they can get else where but for less money.that being said,i think that making almost four bucks per shirt profit isnt too bad.once you get more experience and get more clients and connections in the business and find out what works best for you,then you should be able to raise your prices a bit.i think baby steps is the key for right now.byw what kind of set up are you running?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I want to say this "PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD". If the product cost you $5 to make and you double the price are you making $5, THE ANSWER IS NO. You need to remember you have the cost of time and utilities to figure in too. That being said the $9-$10 price range is ok, but your working cheaper than the other guy. I never believe a customer who tells you what they were paying befor, my first thought is why are they not still going there?. It's ok to cut the price a little, but sale your service of quality garments, produced quick and accurate. Good luck. .... JB


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

Charge the $10-12 that will give you enough profit to waste some material getting this order right. Give them a quailty product not a half done product for just a little less.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I want to say this "PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD". If the product cost you $5 to make and you double the price are you making $5, THE ANSWER IS NO. You need to remember you have the cost of time and utilities to figure in too. That being said the $9-$10 price range is ok, but your working cheaper than the other guy. I never believe a customer who tells you what they were paying befor, my first thought is why are they not still going there?. It's ok to cut the price a little, but sale your service of quality garments, produced quick and accurate. Good luck. .... JB


PROFIT is one of the only words LOL . I always double my costs. Customers are people too and they will stretch the truth to get a sweeter deal if they can. I agree JB I always ask myself if they had it so good before then why are they changing where they were going before . Sell your quality and skill and don't be afraid to go after that profit  Good luck


----------



## sweetalazaye (Jun 5, 2008)

man, thanks you guys for all your input it helped me out alot. I decided to sell the shirts for 10$ i was a bit intimidated but went a head a gave her the price. She just emailed me and asked if i would be willing to do more shirts. So hopefully i land this. I'll keep ya posted

But if i do, do i charge her 1/2 up front and she can pay the rest when it's finished?​


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

I would get at least 1/2 up front and the balance when they pick them up.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree, I require half up front from most people. .... JB


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

sweetalazaye said:


> man, thanks you guys for all your input it helped me out alot. I decided to sell the shirts for 10$ i was a bit intimidated but went a head a gave her the price. She just emailed me and asked if i would be willing to do more shirts. So hopefully i land this. I'll keep ya posted​
> 
> But if i do, do i charge her 1/2 up front and she can pay the rest when it's finished?​


yes yes yes! please don't be afraid to get ur 50% deposit up front. and production doesn't start until then.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

A lot of my shirt orders are low qty. orders, usually front or back. They are often photo or multi color custom shirts. Heat press inkjet transfer. I let the customer know this subletly. I charge $13.00 for a low qty. , less per shirt, for larger qtys. I always get a deposit up front, how much depends if it's a friend. Everyone else 50%. Profit is the reason we're in business.
Mike


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

COEDS said:


> . I never believe a customer who tells you what they were paying befor, my first thought is why are they not still going there?.


this is very true!! If they liked the other guy, they would still be using them.

Charge what you are comfortable with....as you go along, you get alot more comfortable charging more


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Also important to remember that what you do in the beginning becomes the expected behavior. Don't cut your price unless you're willing to do that with every order for that customer.

I too collect a 50% NON-REFUNDABLE deposit on large orders. On small orders, I collect the full amount at the time the order is made.

It can be intimidating when you're first starting out. But remember, if you don't place value on your skills and products, no one else will. 

Put yourself in the drivers seat. Don't let your customers set your prices for you. Charge what you need to charge to make a profit, and deliver a quality product. 

Most of your customers will realize that your prices are fair. And the one's who don't...well, we can all tesitfy those are the customers who will cost you more in time and aggrivation than they could ever spend in your shop.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I want to say this "PROFIT IS NOT A DIRTY WORD". If the product cost you $5 to make and you double the price are you making $5, THE ANSWER IS NO. You need to remember you have the cost of time and utilities to figure in too. That being said the $9-$10 price range is ok, but your working cheaper than the other guy. I never believe a customer who tells you what they were paying befor, my first thought is why are they not still going there?. It's ok to cut the price a little, but sale your service of quality garments, produced quick and accurate. Good luck. .... JB


 
Amen to that you said it....... 

I try to jack em every chance i get...naw im joking but its true not to mention that you should always be putting some aside just in case of a an emergency like your press getting messed up the day before your job is due alot of things come into play when you have a tight deadline...so never feel like youre charging too much because you have to take care of yourself before you try to take care of customers.

Im a screen printer whos on dissability so what i make from screen printing is my bread and butter so im in no position to be giving money away so if a customer doesnt like my prices i let them go to the next guy. i dont even sweat it. and ive delbt with all types of people who think that getting screen printing done is like buying a car where they can haggle prices. Not at my shop....lol


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with JB set your price you have to figure your time as well as everything else when you go to purchase items if it is what you want and it is the quality you want you pay the asking price. I have learned that when I set my prices and it is what they want they pay for it, don't take their word for paying less or another price these are your productions what are they worth to you. If you want to get a guide call other shops and ask for individual and quantity prices that is what I do.


----------

